# How many villagers have you invited to your campsite?



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 28, 2017)

Did you invite a few, or did you invite them all? Share how many here, and you can update your process every time you invite someone new.

So far, I invited 17 villagers in. And i'm planning to invite Kid Cat, Chrissy, Charlise, Ketchup and Carrie in next.

You can also share who you are going to invite next as well.

Also, i'm sorry if a thread like this exists.


----------



## sleepel (Nov 28, 2017)

I only have 4 campers so far (Goldie, Apollo, Eloise, and Beau). I really want Rex to join, but I just have to level him to 7 before I can invite him over.


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 28, 2017)

I've hosted all 40. Their friendship levels range from 15-20. At this rate they will all be maxed out soon.


----------



## hestu (Nov 28, 2017)

I think 11 or 12? mostly just waiting on those crafting projects to go through--they take so darn long sometimes!!


----------



## Hatsuko (Nov 28, 2017)

So far I have Goldie, Rosie, Butch, Cherry, Bunnie, Eloise and Maggie. Mostly I wanted to collect the doggers. There are so many I want to invite eventually though... Lily, Kit Cat, Beau, and Fauna amoung them. Stella, too, but she hasn't opened for me yet. Sheep and Deer villagers are so cute ;~;


----------

